# Family w/ 3 Daughters Heading South



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are heading to the Caribbean and looking for other cruising families with children heading south this winter. We''ve done the Bahamas/T & C last 2 seasons and are hoping to get to Trinidad/Venezuela this year. Our kids are 14, 12 and 10. We''ll be leaving Charleston, SC around mid-November and generally following the Thornless Path. Even if timing or destination is not in synch, we''d love to know how many others are planning to be out here. e-mail and/or call 843-971-8923. Lee and Donna


----------

